# Favorite Hong Kong Actor



## Omar (May 23, 2018)

Jayson Li - IMDb


----------



## Buka (May 23, 2018)

That's a rally tough question. I mean, acting wise? Or Martial wise? And for me, it changes as the years go by. I just watched The Foreigner with Jackie Chan.  And, man, I loved it. Even more than other films of his that I've loved.

And as for favorite "Hong Kong actor", could one be considered as such if he was born in the U.S?  I love James Hong, he's done over five hundred acting projects, been enjoying him since I was a little kid. Kind of hard for me not to put him in the category.

And I love James Lew, got to know him in L.A. can't say enough good things about him.




But I may have to say Bruce Lee. Even though he seems to have so fallen out of vogue with everyone these days. And maybe _especially_ since he's fallen out of vogue....just makes me appreciate him more.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 5, 2019)

For me Chow Yun Fat. Some his earlier film like Hard Bolied had a kind of darker comedy element to it, and I believe he still has the highest kill count in an HK film. But for me his best film was Replacement Killers, despite it bombing at the box office.


----------



## jobo (Jan 5, 2019)

Buka said:


> That's a rally tough question. I mean, acting wise? Or Martial wise? And for me, it changes as the years go by. I just watched The Foreigner with Jackie Chan.  And, man, I loved it. Even more than other films of his that I've loved.
> 
> And as for favorite "Hong Kong actor", could one be considered as such if he was born in the U.S?  I love James Hong, he's done over five hundred acting projects, been enjoying him since I was a little kid. Kind of hard for me not to put him in the category.
> 
> ...


he was a terrible actor, half the time he couldn't even move his lips in time with the words


----------

